# VOD and More showcases



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

"Rocketboom" is a flop. The idea is grand though. I'd like to see more mainstream video content available for download. Podcasts, etc. While you're at it. Please make a deal with Time Warner or Apple or whoever to begin enabling video on demand features that the box is obviously capable of providing. I'd like to browse through lists of well known and not so well known shows and movies, and be able to purchase and watch them on demand.

Also, the showcase feature seems like it's being wasted. Could you provide some incentive to companies to get them to provide exciting showcase stuff for us? 

Thanks!


----------

